# Flyer vom LSFV-Niedersachsen



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Flyer vom LSFV-Niedersachsen​*Ein Kommentar

Immer wieder interessant, was man alles so im Netz findet.

Wie hier den aktuell online gestellten, neuen Flyer des LSFV-NDS..
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/downloads/flyer/_lsfv promoflyer_2015_final.pdf

Alles perfekt geht natürlich nicht - aber so einiges Positive hat sich in Niedersachsen doch Bahn gebrochen..

Es wird fast nicht mehr von oder über Angelfischer/Angelfischerei gesprochen, auch in den Überschriften steht klar:
*Angler*

Dass es im ersten Absatz nochmal mit dem elenden Verbanditenkunstwort Angelfischerei durchgerutscht ist, kann da sogar ich akzeptieren.

Als erstes kommt nicht dieses unsägliche "Naturschützen, weil wir Angler sind - Scheixxx", sondern die klare Aussage:
 "Wir vertreten Angler"

Und sie haben auch gleich an 2017 gedacht, wenn sie (endlich) aus dem DAFV raus sind:
Auf Landes- *wie Bundes*ebene..

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, eigene Forschung und Teilnahme an Forschungsprojekten gehören da genauso dazu wie z. B. hunderte Stellungnahmen zu über 1.200 Planfeststellungsverfahren.

Noch besser die klare Aussage, was sie konkret für Angler in Niedersachsen erreichen wollen und wofür sie arbeiten wollen:


			
				LSFV-Niedersachsen schrieb:
			
		

> * freier Zugang zum Gewässer,  auch in Schutzgebieten
> * Verhinderung von weiteren Einschränkungen  rund um das Angeln
> * Gesunde Fischbestände, Förderung und Erhalt der Biodiversität unserer Gewässer
> * in einer breiten Öffentlichkeit Verständnis und Begeisterung
> wecken für das Angeln und die Leistungen der Angler



Man vergleiche das mit der gequirlten .......... vom DAFV!
Ohne konkrete Aussage mit größten Nachdruck auf Naturschutz:


			
				DAFV schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind Interessenvertreter der Anglerschaft und kümmern uns kompetent, aktiv, erfolgreich um den Schutz der Natur.


Und jetzt wieder zurück zum kompetenten LSFV-NDS, bevor mein Blutdruck wegen der "Kompetenz" des DAFV am frühen Morgen wieder unchristliche Werte erreicht....

Und auch das Fazit und die Willensbekundung am Ende der zweiten Seite ist bemerkenswert vom LSFV-NDS:


> Unser Anspruch:
> *Zufriedene Angler,* gesunde Fischbestände, intakte Lebensräume



Als erstes:
*Zufriedene Angler!!*

Die klare Fokussierung hin auf den Angler, verstehen, dass es ohne den einzelnen Angler und sein Geld weder Vereine noch Verbände geben würde, diese Einsicht und die Hinwendung zum Angler, das hätte ich mir schon lange so gewünscht vom Bundesverband wie auch von vielen Landesverbänden.

Bei denen statt dessen Angeln nur zur Ernährung propagiert wird, Nachtangelverbot, Abknüppelgebot, Guidingverbot und was man sonst alles noch so verbieten kann (und worauf meist nicht mal Gesetzgeber kommen, bis die Verbanditen sowas anstossen).

Nun ist ein Flyer natürlich zuerst mal nur eine Werbung  - nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Aber die klare Fokussierung auf den Angler und dessen Bedürfnisse als öffentliches Bekenntnis - letztlich auch Grundlage für jeden Angelverein - finde ich bemerkenswert. 

Ob sie das alles erreichen können, sei mal dahingestellt, aber öffentlich klar gemacht haben die vom LSFV-NDS Folgendes eindeutig:
** Verhinderung von weiteren Einschränkungen  rund um das Angeln*

Dass sie dafür (nur) den Beitrag von 4,50 € etwas klein unten rechts in die Ecke der ersten Seite versteckt haben, wäre dazu auch nicht nötig gewesen.

Wenn man sieht, wie in anderen Bundesländern für viel mehr Kohle noch nicht mal ein so klares Bekenntnis zu Anglern und gegen weitere Restriktionen kommt.

Ich persönlich finds gut!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Honeyball (20. November 2015)

*AW: Flyer vom LSFV-Niedersachsen*

Tja,
genau so könnte es gehen mit den Verbänden.
Das kommt dem, was Angler von "ihrem" Verband als Interessensvertretung zu erhoffen und zu erwarten haben, schon sehr nahe.
Aber leider ist es nur einer von vielen Landesverbänden und damit die Schwalbe, die noch lange keinen Sommer macht. Eher so ein Gefühl, wie wenn zwischen ganz vielen dunklen Wolken plötzlich ein Sonnenstrahl durchdringt.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Flyer vom LSFV-Niedersachsen*



Honeyball schrieb:


> . Eher so ein Gefühl, wie wenn zwischen ganz vielen dunklen Wolken plötzlich ein Sonnenstrahl durchdringt.:m


2 Mann, ein Gedanke!


So hab ichs auf der Startseite formuliert:


> Man glaubt es kaum!
> Aber am düsteren Verbandshimmel rund um den DAFV zieht auch ab und zu eine hoffnungsmachende Sternschnuppe mit hellem Licht übers dunkle Firmament.
> Toller Flyer vom LSFV Niedersachsen.


----------



## ulli1958m (20. November 2015)

*AW: Flyer vom LSFV-Niedersachsen*

Ja der Verband macht mit dem Flyer echt einen guten Eindruck #6#6#6

....iss man sonst nicht so gewohnt von Verbänden die uns Angler vertreten (wollen/sollen) #d

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Flyer vom LSFV-Niedersachsen*

Und das für schwäbische vierfuffzich! ;-))


PS:
Neben den Weser-Ems-Vereinen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4423200#post4423200), die als "Niedersachsen" ja eh kein Problem mit dem Verbandswechsel haben, können auch Vereine aus angrenzenden Bundesländern zum LSFV-NDS...


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Laut Satzung des LSFV-NDS können neben niedersächsischen Vereinen auch ALLE Vereine aus an Niedersachsen angrenzenden Bundesländern Mitglied im LSFV-NDS für 4,50 pro Vereinsmitglied werden.
> 
> *Also Vereine aus*
> ...


----------



## Ukel (20. November 2015)

*AW: Flyer vom LSFV-Niedersachsen*

Dass der LSFV Nds einiges für die Angler tut, sieht man ja schon auf dessen Internetseite, immer wieder neue Berichte über dessen Aktivitäten für die Interessen der Angler und kein leeres Blablabla. Zudem möchte ich daran erninnern, dass sich Vertreter des LSFV Nds gemeinsam mit dem Jägern (und sogar mit dem LV Weser-Ems ) beim Ministerpräsidenten Weil und Landwirtschaftsminister Meyer für die Interessen von Anglern und Jägern eingesetzt und darüber in der Presse informiert haben (nicht nur im AB geschehen). Wenn es sicherlich auch mal Kritik zu äußern gibt, fühlt man sich als Angler durch den LSFV Nds relativ gut vertreten, jedenfalls um einige Dimensionen besser als durch den BV. So sind die "vierfuffzich" ganz gut angelegt, und ab 2017 evtl. noch nen "Dreier" oben drauf, da ab dann unser BV auf die Niedersachsen verzichten muss #h


----------



## Stoni-Killer (20. November 2015)

*AW: Flyer vom LSFV-Niedersachsen*

Ich höre hier Weser Ems....

wünschte mir, die würden auch mal sowas wie Flyer o.ä. auf die Beine stellen..( allein schon wegen der Farbe)...wäre nen Anfang|rolleyes


 Gruß Stoni-K


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Flyer vom LSFV-Niedersachsen*



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Ich höre hier Weser Ems....


Du meinst Du ge"hörst" (leider) zu den W-Elern ?
;-))))


----------



## Stoni-Killer (20. November 2015)

*AW: Flyer vom LSFV-Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du meinst Du ge"hörst" (leider) zu den W-Elern ?
> ;-))))




Das hat mit leider nix zu tun...:c:c


Is wie et is..abba vieleicht wachen se mal auf.. Ham ja jetzt ne neuen Medienbeauftragten aus dem Hut gezaubert (geheim) 

SK


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Flyer vom LSFV-Niedersachsen*



Ukel schrieb:


> So sind die "vierfuffzich" ganz gut angelegt, und ab 2017 evtl. noch nen "Dreier" oben drauf, da ab dann unser BV auf die Niedersachsen verzichten muss #h


Um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen:
Den "Dreier obendrauf" wirds nicht geben (ausser die Vereine wollen das unbedingt ;-)))..

Denn es werden in NDS 2 voneinander unabhängige Rechnungen gestellt:
Einmal die 4,50€ Landesverbandsbeitrag.

Einmal den Beitrag für den DAFV (in welcher Höhe auch immer).

Bedeutet:
Wenn der LSFV-NDS raus ist aus dem DAFV, bezahlen die Vereine auch nur die 4,50€ an den LV.

Der Bundesverbandsbeitrag ist nicht wie bei vielen anderen Verbänden Bestandteil der Zahlung der Vereine an den LV, so dass die 2, 3, 4 oder noch mehr Euro für den DAFV ab 2017 einfach bei den Vereinen bleiben und die nur noch die 4,50€ ab 2017 an den LV bezahlen..


----------



## GreyShade (20. November 2015)

*AW: Flyer vom LSFV-Niedersachsen*

Bei uns in Hessen ist der BV-Beitrag auch unabhängig vom LV-Beitrag soweit ich weis...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Flyer vom LSFV-Niedersachsen*

Ihr seid ja mit Glück auch bald raus - auch wenn man hört, dass Däschler schon am zurückzucken ist nach den Regionaltagen.

Weil zwar die großen Vereine aus Hessen raus wollen, die kleinen aber nicht wissen wo sie Marken für ihren Sportfischerpaß herkriegen dann (ernsthaft!!).......

Aber hier gehts ja um den LSFV-NDS als einigermaßen guten LV, nicht um die Hessen......


----------



## Honeyball (20. November 2015)

*AW: Flyer vom LSFV-Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Weil zwar die großen Vereine aus Hessen raus wollen, die kleinen aber nicht wissen wo sie Marken für ihren Sportfischerpaß herkriegen dann (ernsthaft!!).......



Hessen grenzt an Niedersachsen. Wo ist also das Problem der kleinen Hessischen Vereine?:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Flyer vom LSFV-Niedersachsen*

Angesichts dessen muss man keines haben, wenn man sich keines macht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das für schwäbische vierfuffzich! ;-))
> 
> 
> PS:
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen:
> Den "Dreier obendrauf" wirds nicht geben (ausser die Vereine wollen das unbedingt ;-)))..
> 
> Denn es werden in NDS 2 voneinander unabhängige Rechnungen gestellt:
> ...


----------



## schuessel (22. November 2015)

*AW: Flyer vom LSFV-Niedersachsen*

Dein link hat mich iwie nicht zum .pdf gebracht, sonder auf die starteite. war aber auch interessant.

hier wars dann:

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/downloads/flyer/_lsfv%20promoflyer_2015_final.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Flyer vom LSFV-Niedersachsen*

Danke - geändert.


----------



## Knispel (22. November 2015)

*AW: Flyer vom LSFV-Niedersachsen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil zwar die großen Vereine aus Hessen raus wollen, die kleinen aber nicht wissen wo sie Marken für ihren Sportfischerpaß herkriegen dann (ernsthaft!!).......
> 
> ..



nee nicht - willst du uns veräppeln ? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Das ist doch die Lachnummer des Jahres.


----------



## kreuzass (22. November 2015)

*AW: Flyer vom LSFV-Niedersachsen*

Der Flyer ist doch ganz nett gemacht und die Message ist auch klar und deutlich. Da freut man sich doch als Niedersachse.


----------

